# DIY Keggle RIMS build



## Mrdanielpcollins (26/6/20)

Hey Guys

I wanting to start on a Keggle build, incorporating RIMS into it. Ive been looking at where to source parts but thought I'd check on here to see where people purchase all their fittings from.

I basically need everything so only in the initial stages of planning.

Any help would be appreciated. 

Cheers
Boon


----------



## razz (26/6/20)

For equipment purchases you can try keg-King, Kegland, Cheeky Peak, iBrew, a few places around Boon. Still Dragon have good quality elements. Where are you?


----------



## Mrdanielpcollins (26/6/20)

razz said:


> For equipment purchases you can try keg-King, Kegland, Cheeky Peak, iBrew, a few places around Boon. Still Dragon have good quality elements. Where are you?


I'm located west Melbourne. I added up what i wanted through Aliexpress and came close to 300 with shipping... was hoping to find something closer to the $100 Mark. 

That didnt include the keg. Just the bulk heads, valves, element etc.

For $300 id be better off buying a ready made system. My whole point of wanting to build a Keggle was to make something on the cheap.


----------



## razz (26/6/20)

One thing with building a quality RIM system is always going to be the quality, and that comes at a price. How about you contact Westgate Brewers and see what their members can help you with? Maybe try before you buy?


----------



## Mrdanielpcollins (27/6/20)

razz said:


> One thing with building a quality RIM system is always going to be the quality, and that comes at a price. How about you contact Westgate Brewers and see what their members can help you with? Maybe try before you buy?


Just added all the parts id need minus the element, pump and STC 1000 controller and it was a little over 100 so looking better. Might just bite the bullet and do it.


----------

